# My new loft



## rapid fire (Mar 5, 2009)

It is mostly finished and the birds have been moved in for re-settling. I still have to add some perches and one more row of nest boxes, but it is dried in now. We got 1.5" of sideways rain in 45 minutes yesterday and it was dry as a button, while the old loft with wood floor was sopping wet. The dimensions are 6'X8'. The floor framing and siding is from a few deck removals. The horse pannel on the floor, which allows walking on the hardware cloth, was leftover from a dog kennel I built. The roofing is metal pans from a concrete job I did a few years ago. All I had to buy was the hardware cloth and a few 2x4's. I have less than $150 in the whole loft. I started putting plastic on the walls to help with cleaning, but I ran out before finishing. I have a feeling I will be cutting the other out when it starts to break down in a few years. I may put some plastic shower pannels on the inside of the framing for easy washout. It would dry extremely fast on a warm day.


----------



## rapid fire (Mar 5, 2009)

The pic with the birds was when I was putting them in. They flew straight to the one spot I don't want them hanging out and hung on for dear life. Once I got them all in, they settled down and were really enjoying the roosting bar in front of the hardware cloth.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

LOOKs GREAT


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks great...and the pigeons seem to love the "slant." Good job!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I really like your loft!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Thats a great idea re-using the metal panels for your roof..so thats Tyvak you wrapped the loft in or Visqueen polyethylene plastic? I like the wire floor but you will find out soon how fast 1/2 x 1/2 gets clogged up. Of course you could use a BBQ grill scrapper to clean it. Looks good. You did a good job using what you have and saving money is always a bonus cause properly taking care of these birds is not cheap.


----------



## rapid fire (Mar 5, 2009)

During the summer, I plan to hose down the floor and in winter, just use a push broom to break up the poop. I have been accumulating the materials for about 3 years. My wife is starting to see why I don't throw stuff away (doesn't mean she likes it any more though.)


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks good - nice little loft


----------

